# what was your worst work prank?



## ebrooks83 (Mar 27, 2010)

i got allot of stories from my short career in tree care. some of the best are pranks/retaliation at work, so here we go.

when i was in high school i got my first major job with a local tree guy, he turned out to be a major hack, no certifications, no workmens comp etc, this guy was a nut, he would charge us,(groundies) if we broke teeth on our rakes, 5$ per tooth whether they would be plastic or metal, this guy would yell and scream all day, and was nasty and mean. most of us would dread going into work. this guy was such a tool. i was particularly afraid of breaking equipment. i just did not want to bear this guys wrath. well i had a really bad day, i broke two rakes, we were on a big three day job and we were cleaning up the job to go home, it was a friday and payday, and i was really afraid this guy was not going to pay me, not just deduct the cost of the rakes. so while he was inside talking to the h.o. for the check, i had to get rid of the evidence so i thought fast, the chipper was still running so in they went!!!!!
man what a noise it made, but the evidence was gone!!!!
a few years ago i was moonlighting as a foreman for a large landscaping co. on the way to a mulch job a mexican guy turned the radio station to a spanish station, i was driving, i was a little upset, so i let him know, he told me that since i worked w/ a spanish crew i should learn spanish and listen to their music. i wigged the fu** out. don't get me wrong i admire alot of these guys. but i did not like the way this guy was coming at me. we get to the job i talk to the h.o, and i come back to dump the mulch and leave for more, when i notice my gatorade was gone out of the truck, i scratch my head, walk the property, and i found it empty in a bed. it was 90+, all the guys brought their lunch and water that day, except the one that told me i should learn spanish. i had to retaliate, but i had to plan it out. so i let it go for the day.
the next day it was 90+ again, we were working at a beach club, w/ no water access, i eyeballed this guys gallon water jug for a few hours, i waited a while, till he drank a quarter of it, then i struck!!! i took a few big drags of my cig and blew it into his jug, and closed the cap. the guy never said a word to me again, i left the company a month later

i have many more crazy/funny stories, i was just curious what you guys have done...e


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 27, 2010)

I put a field mouse in my fathers lunch boxONCEthan when I saw that he ate half of his krimpet and peed on the bottom I knew that I would probably be walking home and in fact I did ..


----------



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2010)

I worked at a Saturn dealer and it was pretty rough. For initiation they wrestled you into a parts cage on wheels, locked the door and sent it through the automatic car wash. When they came after me one kid got his finger broke in the door, I made it into work the next day although I was pretty sore but a few guys called out.
Then I was putting this engine back together when this guy blows the horn. I ran around and kicked him a few times but then forgot to tighten the cam bolt.... whoops.
The old air line in the empty oil jug is great. Just stick the air chuck in the tight jug and let it fill up slowly under a car someone is working on. BOOM! Also sticking something under the brake pedal was a winner. Or just walk up behind someone and give them a blast of air right in the pucker.
I used to shoot bottle rockets under the bathroom door at this other shop I worked at.
This one guy who worked with me doing trees was one for standing back and yelling at people who would think you were the one yelling. One day the mailman walked up and the guy said something like " hey, mailman! that job is for pussies" and the mailman is looking at me about to shoot.
One day I made a magnetic sign that said " I shave my balls" and put it on this guys car, it was on there for sometime. 
Not much, just trying to keep it clean I guess. Don't want anyone to get hurt.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 28, 2010)

There was a guy in the bay next to me at NMC Wollard who liked to play pranks and nobody could get him back. He was always hiding tools and being funny...never anything bad/mean....just funny. My co-worker told me about him when I started so I never let him figure me out. He thought I was on the edge of nuts/crazy. One day he pulled a prank (I don't remember what it was) so I waited until after lunch to get him back (I had never retaliated before). I spent lunch break in a half-done cab making a fake stick of dynamite. Except I used a REAL fuse I had from a pack of firecrackers (the long main one). I walked up to him after lunch with the finished dynamite in one hand held close to my chest and my lighter in the other hand. He asked what I had so I gave him a quick look.....then he asked what I was doing with it.....I lit the fuse and looked at him with a grin.:hmm3grin2orange: He looked at me like I was TOTALLY NUTS and dove under a truck and started yelling something about GET RID OF IT, THROW IT, &#^@*^$ #*#&#^#@!!!!! He got the idea when the fuse burned out and Nick (the co-worker) fell over laughing. The boss heard the yelling and came out to see what was going on and the guy crawled out from under the truck and looked at me and told the boss he saw a big spider....oke: He never pulled another prank on me after that but we are good friends.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 28, 2010)

take the chain off a saw on the sly, walk up behind someone, rev it up and run the bar up their crotch. (from behind):hmm3grin2orange:


then be prepared to start swinging.


----------



## lxt (Mar 28, 2010)

Put dead deer carcass on the manifold of buddies bucket truck while he was in the woods!! nothing like diesel fried venison, whew the stink!!




LXT............


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

Tossed a big black snake into the reeds in a pond we had just dropped a tree into and had to spend hours fishing it out of there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't play pranks.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Mar 28, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> take the chain off a saw on the sly, walk up behind someone, rev it up and run the bar up their crotch. (from behind):hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> then be prepared to start swinging.



They did that a haunted house I went to... terriffying to say the least.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 28, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> There was a guy in the bay next to me at NMC Wollard who liked to play pranks and nobody could get him back. He was always hiding tools and being funny...never anything bad/mean....just funny. My co-worker told me about him when I started so I never let him figure me out. He thought I was on the edge of nuts/crazy. One day he pulled a prank (I don't remember what it was) so I waited until after lunch to get him back (I had never retaliated before). I spent lunch break in a half-done cab making a fake stick of dynamite. Except I used a REAL fuse I had from a pack of firecrackers (the long main one). I walked up to him after lunch with the finished dynamite in one hand held close to my chest and my lighter in the other hand. He asked what I had so I gave him a quick look.....then he asked what I was doing with it.....I lit the fuse and looked at him with a grin.:hmm3grin2orange: He looked at me like I was TOTALLY NUTS and dove under a truck and started yelling something about GET RID OF IT, THROW IT, &#^@*^$ #*#&#^#@!!!!! He got the idea when the fuse burned out and Nick (the co-worker) fell over laughing. The boss heard the yelling and came out to see what was going on and the guy crawled out from under the truck and looked at me and told the boss he saw a big spider....oke: He never pulled another prank on me after that but we are good friends.



did that a few time myself.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 28, 2010)

The one time I hollowed out an m80 and soaked it in water then shoved it under the bathroom door. I didn't hear the scampering I had expected to hear from in there so I open the door. The guy was sitting on the pot with his fingers in his ears. Wish i had a camera back then.
After that I switch to bottle rockets, they did the trick.

now on a side note for some fun:
Take one of those dome shaped Weber grill lids and toss a m80 under it real quick on the pavemet.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

I use to work with this guy who was terrified of snakes. He was a great big ol dude. So one day we find this big rubber snake, looked real as hell. I put it in the side tool box on the truck, then I ask him to go get me file, he opened that box and reached in there like he had a million times except he felt something different, looked, screamed like a girl. He had grabbed it not knowing what it was. God I wish I had a picture. I was still laughing even as this guy was wailing on me. Took a 5 man crew to pull him off me. Well worth it.


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2010)

Every now and then I will put a chain on backwards just to watch a newbie groundman scratch his head. It's funny seeing how long it takes them to figure out. A lot of the time I have to stop them after several minutes of watching them struggle. 

I had no part in this one but when I worked for a larger service someone put a live snake into the cab of the chip truck before we moved to another job. The driver nearly wrecked. The owner said he would fire whoever did it if he ever found out. 

I did put a snake in the back of the pickup on my manager onetime. He didn't work the field much (manual work that is). He had hired me and we were friends. Me and him did a spray job on the weekend and I found a large snake that had already been killed. I put it up in the bed of the truck where I knew he would run into it when he refilled the spray tank. I LMAO when he found it and danced a jig. Good thing he had a sense of humor.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> They did that a haunted house I went to... terriffying to say the least.



A fraternity in St Joseph used to do that too: 'till they had to call an ambulance for somebody that just wasn't ready for that much excitement.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 29, 2010)

I never did it, and I would really be PO'ed if I caught someone doing it:

An old welders trick is to slip your cutting torch (gas turned on but not lit) into someones back pocket while they are working. Then pass your lighter past the pocket, and the explosion blows the victim's rear pocket off. 

It probably stings like you got spanked, too.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 29, 2010)

I have done alot of pranks, to many to remember, being a insomniac gives you lots of time to think up far to many. Some short to explain ones-

Made workmates cigarettes flare up, stink, pop, and everything in between.

changed the height (and length with different frames and swabs)of bed, desk and chair, strength of light bulbs, which way the lightswitch turned on or off, size of sheets and pillow, etc every second day for quite a while in barracks.

Stuck cotton wool in tube of camelback, stuck lead weights in butt, magazine and foregrip of service rifle. Under scrim of helmet, in vest, webbing etc etc etc. relabel a bunch of dog food cans and slip into guys ration pack. 

Sold car to mate, saw car in town and I still had a key for it, installed 2 wire alarm in it and disabled the hood release and set the panic alarm off every time he tried to get into it, then followed him through town setting it off.

Reversed the throttle, clutch, brake and gearshift on workmates bike

Used to slip randomly powered hand loaded shotgun or rifle cartridges into mates ammo.


Hey I just thought of a good one, my mates chipper is always left out in the weather and whenever you start it up it spits water out from everywhere. I wonder what it would like with a heap of Dishwashing liquid? Big bubble machine maybe?


----------



## EdenT (Mar 29, 2010)

*Your evil, I like that*

Gosh that sounds good. Pics are a must.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 29, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> take the chain off a saw on the sly, walk up behind someone, rev it up and run the bar up their crotch. (from behind):hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> then be prepared to start swinging.



My cousin and I did that to a little brown noser brother in law when we were youngsters working for my uncle.
We were always giving the assignment of refueling the saws and fixing derailed chains,so we were working on them on the tailgait of the bucket truck and timed it perfectly as he was walking down the side of the truck,fired it up and turned the corner at the same time so it appeared as though I had bumped into him with a saw at WOT:chainsawguy:

He tried to be all mad about it until my uncle started laughing ,then it made him laugh,as he was accucstomed to do whatever my uncle did.[Did I mention he was a BNer?] That guy had it coming to him.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Billy Jack (Mar 29, 2010)

*This was done to me*

A number of years ago, my brother headed a drive to collect as much silly string as we could find to ship over to Iraq for troops to use for finding trip wires. I mentioned it in the office, and several of my co-workers thought I was kidding. Well, they decided to get a can and spray everything in my mini-cubicle. Unfortunately, I was out of the office for about four days. When I got back, the stuff was STUCK to everything. 

After I quit cussing and offering to fight all of them, I was left alone - very alone - for quite some time. 

BTW - they found out the "silly string" drive really had a purpose later on. I got some apologies then. Funny how I was the only former military amongst them.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 29, 2010)

*Huh?*

How do they (the troops) use it to find trip-wires?

I can see why your into tree work. That looks like a cubic hell!

I am not former military so thank you for your service (and supporting the boys cleaning up that S-hole).


----------



## Billy Jack (Mar 29, 2010)

EdenT said:


> How do they (the troops) use it to find trip-wires?
> 
> I can see why your into tree work. That looks like a cubic hell!
> 
> I am not former military so thank you for your service (and supporting the boys cleaning up that S-hole).




If you spray a strand of Silly String across a room, it'll "hang up" on anything that it lands on. Imagine running a piece of fishing line pulled tight across a room about 18" off the floor. If you spray a strand of silly string across it, the strand will droop off the floor, indicating something is there.

I hate using the photo as an example, but see where it droops over that cable? Just imagine a dark room with an almost invisible trip wire. The silly string will make it obvious.

BTW - my office is now about four times the size of that mini-cube. Still hell though!


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 29, 2010)

I can see this thread getting someone put in jail. I am going to be smart and not tell some of the things Ive done or seen. I worked with some crazies. I figured out pretty quick some guys will never let you one up them no matter what the prank is. I love the one following the guy setting the alarm off!!!!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 29, 2010)

Had pictures of a prank pulled on me. I posted it in ,"pictures", but listening to sage advice, remove it. Some things are better kept to one self.(I guess)


----------



## gwiley (Mar 29, 2010)

Swapped my bosses desk chair for a toilet. I got a few team mates to chip in $5 and bought a cracked bowl and a new tank - even had a $10 padded toilet seat!

When my boss came in to work he calmly took his jacket off, hung it over the tank and sat down and got to work.

I went in later that day to talk about some work and right in the middle of me explaining an idea he reaches around and flushes the toilet "Does that help you understand what I think of your idea?"

We had a lot of fun with that prank and the only injury was a coworker grabbing the broken side of the bowl with her hand.


----------



## Mass tree guy (Mar 29, 2010)

Done some great ones

guy cuts large hole in a cardboard box puts his johnson in the cardboard box with the top covered..
he made like there was something real heavy in the box, runs over to the new guy, yells at him to take the part out of the box...new guy opens the box only to see its not a car part in the box...

saw this a few weeks ago. guy had his lunch by a tree this other climber was pruning....the climber crashes dudes lunch destroys his phone lunch cooler..

Climber says "it was in the danger zone, your fault"

dude was pissed....went into the truck grabbed the climbers lunch box and threw it through the chipper....then the groundie yells "IT WAS IN THE DANGER ZONE"

lol that was a good one..

one year this old timer guy 25+ years at the company ipm climber bucket everything guy..also very miserable and loved to yell...well one day he was #####ing about how everyone was keeping their rigs in front of the fill up..So the next day one of the reps stayed late and put every truck chipper chip-truck rep cars ditch witch bobcat and office chairs in front of the fill up...the old miserable guy was so floored with this he wasn't mad cause it was so funny


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd have to say that if someone ever pulled the "Johnson in the box" trick on me it would definitely be in the danger zone of my handsaw...

Not so much pranks but I have worked with some funny characters over the years. I worked with one guy when I was young, older climber, in his 40's. He was well known around Atlanta where I worked and everyone liked him. When I worked with him he was still doing light climbing and bucket work. Mostly he was sent out with young climbers to teach. He had broke his back or neck one about 10 years previous and he couldn't really move his neck. So when he turned to look at something his whole body moved in that direction. He was very mild mannered and likable but he would totally blow his top when he had to drive the large trucks through the city. We all know it can be challenging to move through the city in large trucks, hauling chippers and whatnot. This guy would have me in stitches. He would loose his cool and say things like "don't these people work"!!!. What are they doing? Out joy riding in the middle of the day! He'd see a woman putting on her makeup and say "yes sweetheart, take your time, it's not like we have to be anywhere or anything"... LOL, he would carry on conversations with people as if they could hear what he was saying. He like to blow the horn and make chicks smear their lipstick or eyeliner when he caught them putting on their makeup. The dude was a scream to ride with! 

The old guy who taught me how to do crane work was the same way. He'd cuss the whole way through the city in his crane truck. He called tires "tars". He looked at me one day and said "I'd of run over that guy but I'm afraid I'd of scratched my tars! LOL.

One service I worked for, we all had nexttel radio phones and we could hear all the radio traffic going on between the boss and the different crews. One day a guy backed over a Porche with a chip truck and that made for some interesting radio traffic. I thought the owner was going to have a coronary right on the radio. I'm sure every crew was in tears listing to the tongue lashing coming over the radio...


----------



## EcoArboristBill (Mar 29, 2010)

The best pranks are always the ones pulled on the boss. The best one I've pulled started when the boss went to dump the truck. He left me in the last tree with a ground man to stage brush until he got back with the dump truck. We finished what we had to do and while we waited we dug under the pole that was now on the ground waiting to be picked up and put on the truck. So when the boss arrived back on the job site, me and my groundie both appeared to be pinned or smashed under the tree. HE FREAKED OUT, ran across the yard and was greeted by two laughing "corpses".


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2010)

This one was pulled on me by my crew. Now let me preface this by saying that there is no drinking on any of my jobs. We may drink a little beer after work but no one drinks on the job.

However, We were working one day in July, a day when the temps were like 103 plus. In other words it was HOT! We usually bring a large cooler with us on days like that where we keep gatorade, water, melon and fruit. I noticed a gallon milk jug in the cooler and just figured it was one of the groundies water that he had brought that day. When I ran out of my own water I asked if I could have a drink of whoever's "water" was in the jug. I got an empathetical yes from my groundie. I took a drink and nearly died. It was moonshine. They had been laying for me all day just waiting for me to run out of water. I had noticed a lot of snickering going on but was too busy to really pay attention. I'll tell you, a big old slug of moonshine on a hundred plus day is no fun.


----------



## BigE (Mar 29, 2010)

The little shiny things are 3V batteries mixed in with the sawdust. Can't vacuum them up due to fire hazard with the sawdust and batteries. Made for a fun cleanup.


----------



## gwiley (Mar 29, 2010)

That office looks hateful....I wouldn't have the nerve to hit the boss that way.


----------



## BigE (Mar 29, 2010)

Apparently the computer never worked after that... Ah well, such is life. He never complained once. Just stayed late and came in early to clean it up.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2010)

We played tip the Johnie on the spot over on the newbie. He climbed out looking like a smurf.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 29, 2010)

BigE said:


> The little shiny things are 3V batteries mixed in with the sawdust. Can't vacuum them up due to fire hazard with the sawdust and batteries. Made for a fun cleanup.



Piece-o-cake! Air jet from air compressor; blow the sawdust out the door. Batteries get left behind.


----------



## BigE (Mar 29, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Piece-o-cake! Air jet from air compressor; blow the sawdust out the door. Batteries get left behind.







View of "out the door". We added a foam "roof" and piled sawdust on that as well. 

I brought in my magnetic sweep and that worked out pretty good. He took it so well I felt kind've bad about it. He never even tried to get revenge.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Mar 29, 2010)

The salesman decided to come out and work with the crew one day, and got up in the bucket on a removal job. Started bombing brush as fast as he could go, and didn't give anyone time to clean it up. Wouldn't look at what was under him, just started bombing wood on top of the brush. After a couple near misses, my buddy just went to the over ride controls, moved the bucket straight up and away from the tree, and left him there til every thing was cleaned up and raked.


----------



## Komitet (Mar 29, 2010)

#1 On the boss.

We had a supervisor last year that loved to be on site at all times, unless there was brush involved, one day he pulled up and got out was chatting etc.. huge piles of buckthorn to clean up.

I went to his truck and took his keys and put mine in his ignition (same trucks) and locked the doors, soon as the chipper fired he headed to the truck only to realize his keys were locked inside, he got pissed at himself and called the mech's in the area who have spares and decided it would be best to help us.

As soon as the chipper got turned off I went and opened the truck for him, he was PISSED to say the least, and still holds a grudge to this day.

#2 On me.

Different company. Was running a 75 foot high ranger with a 15 foot elevator, was working with a newer guy that should have stayed at home that day, useless and miserable, we got into a bit of an argument before lunch, spent lunch in silence, after lunch he says he's never worked on this truck and wanted to see how high it goes, I said sure, and took it to full extension to show him.

I could hear him yelling but couldn't understand him, he shut the truck off and yelled "I QUIT" and heaved the keys into the snow. I was stuck up there for 40 minutes before I got someones attention and had them call the shop, owner showed up 30 mins later to see what's up, I yelled what happened and he had to drive back to the shop to get the spares, 1 hour round trip, me freezing my ass off, and then oh the glory of hearing that diesel come to life.

Now I'll say, that was not a great prank, but some people saw humor in it.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 29, 2010)

#2 was not cool...could have turned out badly for you


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

Many years ago when I work for insect control, we would get a climber trainee up a slender pine to put in a tipping line, then we would wind test him. 
Several of us would start pulling on the rope getting that tree whipping.
This usually had the new climber screaming while at the same time hugging that tree like his life depended on it. Of course this isn't correct behavior, but when your 25 and full of piss and vinegar it was lots of fun.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 30, 2010)

If ya clap your hands and startle a possum, quite often they will play dead long enough to be handled a bit.

Lets just say that a certain Govt. beaurocrat jackass co-worker, is still wondering how it came to be that 3 Possums ended up in his BMW.That one stirred all manner of investigations....but it seemed to be the proper thing to do at the time....oops! He didn't like folks farting in his cube as they passed either. Strange fella.

A certain Navy Captain and Commanding officer of a itty bitty litle island I was stationed on, had an annoying habit of using the term "Boloney" when making unpopular proclomations. He was NOT liked for his lack of integrity, and complete lack of a Military presence is not an endearing trait to Marines.

The dork got drunk as hell and managed to pass out between the O club and his billet one fair Friday night, where he was discovered by one of our own Marine officers.

The matter was phoned into us as a "Concern" for the good Captains safety, so he was quickly dressed in a Gals party dress borrowed from a Royal Navy officer(Never ask a brit sailor why they have womens clothes handy...) and loaded into his Staff car along with several packages of Bologna slices.
In addition the Car was covered with several dozen slices of Bologna, and all the mustard one could squeeze out of a box of packets.

The Staff Car was parked next to Island HQ and within several yards of the flag pole. Lets just say Sat. Morning all hands Mast was interesting,and the LAST ordered by that #######. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## keith811 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had the packing blow out of a brand new cylinder while I was 50 or so feet in the air. no wait a minute that wasn't a prank that was poor maintenance. never mind. but let me tell ya amusement parks have nothing on that ride


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 30, 2010)

i took a hand full of poison ivy and wiped it all over a coworkers lunchbox and stuck it in his lunchbox. he didn't know how to id poison ivy...haha!


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 30, 2010)

LMAO at the wind testing!!!!!!!! I will tell one. It was pulled on me first then by me on several others. Wait until a climber is about ten feet from the ground ( while hanging from a rope) . They need to be out from the tree a little so they wont hit anything as you spin them. You take the rope and hook thier feet and pull, you have to time it right so you catch thier feet with each revolution. You have never ridden a carnival ride like this I promise. You or whoever is spinning will be laying flat out with all the blood to the head. I was sick for the rest of the day.


----------



## Billy Jack (Mar 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> If ya clap your hands and startle a possum, quite often they will play dead long enough to be handled a bit.
> 
> Lets just say that a certain Govt. beaurocrat jackass co-worker, is still wondering how it came to be that 3 Possums ended up in his BMW.That one stirred all manner of investigations....but it seemed to be the proper thing to do at the time....oops! He didn't like folks farting in his cube as they passed either. Strange fella.
> 
> ...



Me likey!!! It reminds me of one time when...............nevermind, check fire.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 30, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> LMAO at the wind testing!!!!!!!! I will tell one. It was pulled on me first then by me on several others. Wait until a climber is about ten feet from the ground ( while hanging from a rope) . They need to be out from the tree a little so they wont hit anything as you spin them. You take the rope and hook thier feet and pull, you have to time it right so you catch thier feet with each revolution. You have never ridden a carnival ride like this I promise. You or whoever is spinning will be laying flat out with all the blood to the head. I was sick for the rest of the day.



Do that working for my and you would be unemployed. Do that to me and I will take you to jail for assault! If the cops don't act on it, I would guarantee that someone would be sporting some injuries to document the fight. That sounds pretty dangerous, and I would be exceedingly cranky afterwards.

It does sound like a pretty funny prank to pull though. Just not funny at all to be the victim of, and not safe in the workplace. This definitely qualifies for a very high status in this "worst prank" thread.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 30, 2010)

Been in the Navy for 10 years, sailors while deployed will always have jokes. Shaving cream in yer buddies boots, blow-up dolls in their racks for when they get off watch in the middle of the night, one of my favorite is to take the heat pack out of an MRE and put it in a plastic coke bottle with some water and toss it in the trash can down in the engine room , if the guy on watch is passed out , when that thing goes he'll usually loose it scramblin thinkin he just lost an engine or something, teachem not to sleep on watch at least.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

Flipped chain around while the GF was working on his saw and watched he looked around and finally went to his truck and brought back break and spinner. I walked up and asked what ya doing he said his chain somehow is inside out and I picked it up and flipped it in front of him lol. Then there is the draggin bowline and two man sheet bend


----------



## TomCat1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Most of the stuff I used to pull at work was fairly tame, like disconnecting the spark plug wire on someone's saw or tying the end of their climbing line off to something.
*Worst prank* _I know of_... was when my crew was doing some power line clearance through a regional park. Two guys on the crew had been arguing all morning. On a break one of them grabbed the other's hoody, turned it inside out, then took some large poison oak vines we had cut earlier and smeared the sap all over it. He turned it right side out and put it back. No one said anything cuz we all thought they were both jerks anyway. The other guy puts the thing back on a little later and went back to work. By the end of the day he was itching like crazy, and by the time we got back to the yard his eyes were nearly swollen shut. He ended up missing about a week of work. It actually scarred him in a couple of spots. Started out pretty funny... ended up pretty bad.


----------



## jmack (Apr 3, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> take the chain off a saw on the sly, walk up behind someone, rev it up and run the bar up their crotch. (from behind):hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> then be prepared to start swinging.



do this to a cranky boss and the world doesnt seem so bad anymore


----------



## jmack (Apr 3, 2010)

treemandan said:


> The one time I hollowed out an m80 and soaked it in water then shoved it under the bathroom door. I didn't hear the scampering I had expected to hear from in there so I open the door. The guy was sitting on the pot with his fingers in his ears. Wish i had a camera back then.
> After that I switch to bottle rockets, they did the trick.
> 
> now on a side note for some fun:
> Take one of those dome shaped Weber grill lids and toss a m80 under it real quick on the pavemet.


m-80 under the bar stool um not hollowed out


----------



## jmack (Apr 3, 2010)

moocher at the break room table, everyone took turns on buying cakes or dougnuts except grabby, we had enough and got the dunky donuts box and took the choclate creme donut gently squeezed out the creme, and filled and replaced with grease from the grease gun nice and fluffy plump, replace in box with other non tainted donuts and wait fer selfish, yeah he grabbed it and took a bite the rest is a blur because i laughed so hard i almost passed out


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 3, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Do that working for my and you would be unemployed. Do that to me and I will take you to jail for assault! If the cops don't act on it, I would guarantee that someone would be sporting some injuries to document the fight. That sounds pretty dangerous, and I would be exceedingly cranky afterwards.
> 
> It does sound like a pretty funny prank to pull though. Just not funny at all to be the victim of, and not safe in the workplace. This definitely qualifies for a very high status in this "worst prank" thread.



To be honest I laughed when they did it to me,, I laughed when I did it to others. I worked with a rough bunch. If that would have upset you that bad you would have been in trouble quick with that bunch because that was mild compared to some stuff I've seen.. (Who knows what they were put through). After I was put in charge the grab-ass stopped all together. It never ends well, someone either gets hurt or a fight happens. Of course all those guys were gone then. Also when I say I did it to others, I did it to the guys who got me, I also got my brother who actualy enjoyed it .


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 4, 2010)

It's got nothing to do with me having no sense of humor. I pay the worker's comp bills, and that sounds like an excellent way to bash somebody's head on a tree. Besides, the climber MUST be able to trust the groundmen, at least to not do something mean and dangerous on purpose.

I have a low tolerance on the job for stupid pranks that might hurt somebody. Off the job...that's another story.


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 6, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> It's got nothing to do with me having no sense of humor. I pay the worker's comp bills, and that sounds like an excellent way to bash somebody's head on a tree. Besides, the climber MUST be able to trust the groundmen, at least to not do something mean and dangerous on purpose.
> 
> I have a low tolerance on the job for stupid pranks that might hurt somebody. Off the job...that's another story.



Oh believe me if I had caught anyone doing that crap that worked for me they would have been gone . I paid my comp bills also. But when your young you do dumb things . I see it the same way now but I am also telling you that is tame to some things I have seen. Saw a fellow on another crew hooked himself in the calf when he got down his guys held him down and poured rubbing alcohol and rubbed salt on the cut. I would have shot the bastards if it had been me. It may be different now but there used to be some very rough crews


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 6, 2010)

I worked with a bunch of Amish guys and if one of the young guys was getting married the next day (always on a Thursday) the other Amish guys in the crew would hold them and squirt industrial stamping ink on their "business". I saw some guys fight it pretty hard but I never saw anyone escape the "treatment".
Phil


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Apr 6, 2010)

I almost forgot this one. At a big evil company I worked for years ago, the boss would get all magnanimous at Christmas time and give everyone a can of peanuts. The landscape forman peed in his own can of nuts, spread them out to dry, then put them back in the can and put the can on the edge of his desk. The boss would periodically eat a handfull of whoever's peanuts were left out. Most all the other employees knew what was happening, it was funny waiting for the day when he took from the wrong can. He didn't seem to notice.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a couple guys working with me. It was April 1. I went to the grocery store early, before work started, bought a big cut of cheap flank steak. Somewhere mid afternoon they were nearby doing their thing, I was chipping brush. I slipped one arm inside my short-sleeve shirt, just the fingers sticking out enough to grip the slab of meat. I leaned my left side into the chipper box, then started screaming and jerking violently.  When they started running towards me I stepped back away from the machine with this slab of meat wiggling and hanging out of my shirt sleeve, fell to the ground and started flopping like a fish out of water. I still chuckle thinking of that one.

That's what I call an employee meating.


----------



## sprung22 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Can work for tree work as well*

My first year as an apprentice doing electrical.The journeyman running the job told me to go grab the bottle of ( id 10 t ) told me it was something you put on the end of aluminum wires when making up the breaker panel.When I came back after looking for it for 20 minutes not wanting to disappoint him, he was holding a piece of cardboard with the letters I D 1 0 T .Needless to say I felt like a pretty big idiot


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 7, 2010)

Most of the pranks that I did were when I was a professional timber faller.

Most of them were on my Brother-in-law who I was usually partnered up with.

The worst one was when I snuck up and waited for him to fall a big limby Red Cedar (southeast Alaska)...anyhow he fell it and started limbing and I snuck around towards the top and crawled underneath it and played dead...I kinda felt bad as it scared the hell out of him, but we were always trying to one-up each other and I got him good with that one!

Another time I snuck up to his packsack (where fallers keep spare sharp chains, lunch, a few extra saw parts etc) I climbed the tree that his pack was sitting next to, with his pack on my back...climbed about 20 feet up and hung his pack on a limb, and climbed back down and hid and watched. He ran out of gas and came up to where his gas jugs and his now missing pack was...he needed a sharp chain, and it was hilarious to watch him scratching his head wondering where he left his pack, cuz he was always misplacing it...after a few minutes he starts to throw a massive riggin fit (loggers temper tantrum) cuz he thinks he buried his pack with a tree, I came out of my hiding spot laughing and told him to look up in the tree...after calling me a few choice words, he laughed and told me "good one". 

I could go on and on, but those were my best pranks. My Dad and Uncle were both loggers and played some good ones on each other and other people...best one my Dad had was one day he was changing a chain on his saw and the woods boss from the lumber mill comes driving up and Dad hurries up and mounts his bar only (minus the chain) (36" bar on a husky 2100)...woods boss gets out of his pickup and comes walking up to Dad in time for Dad to fire up his saw and yell "I am sick of you showin up on our job" and revs his saw and proceeds to stick the bare, vibrating bar between woods bosses legs:jawdrop: I guess that woods boss was in shock for a while over that one, but he later laughed about it.

Gotta keep it fun, but be safe about it! 

Chain on backwards on a green saw user is always a good laugh...


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 17, 2010)

The only person I ever felt a need to really mess with was a manager I used to work for at a steakhouse. This was the type of guy who could mess with anyone with a straight face and then DARE you to do something about it.
I made a long term project out of him, and the truck he was so proud of.

Fish fillets in the wheels and bumpers only went so far...and it got a bit dangerous when it rained, he would turn on the wipers and the lard on them would cloud the entire windshield...
The best was when I found out how homophobic he was...

I went to a hippie store and bought a box of about 50 rainbow stickers...they would appear on his truck, in different places, different times and in lots of varieties. Some he would find right away, but those were usually the "diversion" stickers. He finally figured out who was doing all this stuff to his truck, after a few years. Never tried to retaliate...a month or so later he actually gave me a different job that included a raise, $40-$80 in tips a day, and only 12 hours a week. Made more money on weekend mornings than I had working all week in the kitchen.

I don't play pranks with the current boss...not intentionally anyway. Occasionally I will not tighten the oil or gas caps, though that hasn't been a prank, and if it were, I have been the only victim of the caper.

Just don't ever drop a big rock into a fresh cow-pie around him...saw it happen...now THAT is not a fun sight to witness.


----------

